# Guitar?



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

any one else play ?


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 13, 2011)

Ohh for about 20 years.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

take any lessons ? self taught? what kinda guitar what music you into make any of your own stuff


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 13, 2011)

self taught + lessons = 15 years of creating awesome songs, smoking too much weed, and forgetting most of them.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

haha yah i i forget most but just make up whatever just seems to come to me  no lessons though all self taught for about 10 or so years now hate that i dont have any bass or drums to jam along with though


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 13, 2011)

play around with it once in a while. I can manage to carry some cool crunchy riffs, but never really learned to play tho.


----------



## germania420 (Oct 13, 2011)

I play been playing for like 6 self taught and now I make them professionally, min play better than any outthee for sure


----------



## Steve French (Oct 13, 2011)

Been playing for about 7 years now. Took lessons for a bit, learned a few open chords, gave that shit up and actually started playing. So I guess I'm mostly self taught. Lately been trying to have a go at writing some shit. I find it hard to find the time and willpower in a day to play the guitar with regularity though.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Steve French said:


> Been playing for about 7 years now. Took lessons for a bit, learned a few open chords, gave that shit up and actually started playing. So I guess I'm mostly self taught. Lately been trying to have a go at writing some shit. I find it hard to find the time and willpower in a day to play the guitar with regularity though.


I say stick to it you'll deff. enjoy it and find it fun if you stay with it if not maybe its not the instrument for you


----------



## germania420 (Oct 13, 2011)

I have to agree stick to it n just keep writing it will get better, shit I wish I had people around here to play with got sooo many ideas andgso much shit written up, I like to play classic rock punk rock type of style with a lil bit of blues and metal influence, I usually play on the guitars I have made for myself ( still haven't made my dream guitar yet but seem to do it for other people all the time, but I my arsenal consists of a 2007 Gibson sg silverburst (400 made and I own number 3 ) with seymour duncan dave mustane live wire pickups ( a gift from seymour himself) a 68 telecaster custom ( worth about 40g's, and I found it in a garrage and got it for free) he didn't no what he had bassicly lol, and what I usually play on is my custom sg/ESP viper style I made, made of Honduran mahagany body and neck, 2 rosewood stripes through the neck ( from a tree cut down 100 yrs ago that was 200 yrs old) purplehart top and trapazoid inlays in the fingerboard which is ebony, bigsby tremendous, and again a gift from seymour some of his antiquity pickups both signed and a matching pair, ill have to put up a pic of it


----------



## germania420 (Oct 13, 2011)

here it is with the matching acoustic I made to go along with the purple theme, the wood itself is literally purple pretty neat shit good to work with n soundsvalot like the mahogany with a hint of brightness


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 13, 2011)

I used to be that gay kid who secretly wrote awesome songs in a notebook all throughout highschool and hid it from his friends, but my love for electric guitar recently totally died, despite my gibson sg studio, orange crush amp, and digitech4000, got really into it. Had a bunch of bands, one called "an autumn travesty" that god pretty big, did maybe 100 shows but was like....nah this just isn't my lifestyle. I started fucking around with keyboards while I am super super baked, and I fucking have like mental orgasms from writing songs on keyboard and writing lyrics to it. I know I suck, but it makes me feel good to sing and play this shit
[video=youtube;eOIt83XdXlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOIt83XdXlc[/video]


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 13, 2011)

acoustic is lovely to play, when its nice and quiet, and you can focus on the harmonics and perfect tones...mmmm

Never not going to have an acoustic guitar hanging on my wall, fender at the moment but I'd love a nice martin


----------



## germania420 (Oct 13, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> acoustic is lovely to play, when its nice and quiet, and you can focus on the harmonics and perfect tones...mmmm
> 
> Never not going to have an acoustic guitar hanging on my wall, fender at the moment but I'd love a nice martin


My acoustic made is actually after a Martin drednaught all the same specifications bassicly, sounds better than a Martin too lol


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 13, 2011)

mm love the drednaught, makes me dread not being able to afford one.


----------



## germania420 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah by far the best sounding, and yeah expensive shit I'm asking 3000 for mine, pretty dope writing there my friend keep on it for sure


----------



## forgetiwashere (Oct 14, 2011)

just picked up an acoustic about two weeks ago. absolutely loving it. just getting free online lessons but finding it really easy to pick up. learnt some basic songs, favourite so far guns and roses knocking on heavens door. too much fun for words


----------



## Steve French (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a dreadnought. An ibanez though unfortanately. I wish I had a martin. But the ibanez gets the job done


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Ibanez. I miss the shit out of my gsa60 and art300, but just for their looks... I HAD to swap EMG 85's in those..

Thanks germania.


----------



## unohu69 (Oct 14, 2011)




----------

